# chattanooga mason



## tjburn

If anyone has infor halfgallon chattanooga mason jar large c in
 a cicle chatt. mason under  the C WAS in perfect shape until i was leaving
 the dig this morning. I dropped it it rolled down into  the ditch .Now
 has a few chips around the top.
 tjburn


----------



## BRIAN S.

Hi tjburn and welcome to the forum !
  Anyway you might post a pic of your jar ? 
   Brian


----------



## tjburn

See if this worked. I'm new at this & computers aren't my thing!


----------



## jarsnstuff

Hi tj,
   The Chattanooga Mason was made by the Chattanooga Glass Co. , probably in the 1950's to 1960's.  Most likely closure is the flat rubber lined metal lid with screw band.  This info is from Dick Roller's Standard Reference, sounds like there's not a whole lot known about the Chattanooga Glass Co.  -Tammy


----------

